# ToDay (cephapirin sodium) Intramammary Injection for Sheep



## HairyRedFairy (Mar 31, 2018)

Hi there, 

 My sheep has mastitis in one side, and we've gotten ToDay intramammary injectable for her. The question is, should we use the entire (10 mL) tube? We're worried about over or under dosing her, as the 10 mL is intended for cattle, which is clearly much more weight than a sheep.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Mar 31, 2018)

I’ve not used it in a sheep before, as I don’t have any. I have used both in cattle and the Tomorrow in a Nigerian Dwarf. She was extremely small (like 35# at delivery: long story and not my doing but lesson learned) and I would hold onto her teat and push. (I could feel the pressure travel up and I’d keep pushing gently until it was coming back out around the applicator.) The tubes don’t have hash marks to do partial doses so that part is a guess. 

I also noticed when using on my goat that there is a smaller and a larger tip on the applicator depending on how you open it. We used the longer one on the cows but I thought the short one worked well for the goat. 

Maybe some sheep people can chime in too but I thought I’d share my slightly relevant experience. Best of luck!


----------



## babsbag (Mar 31, 2018)

I use a 1/2 dose on my goats and I also use the small tip.


----------

